# Little Creatures Quiet American



## RobW (24/4/12)

From today's newsletter:



Our latest single batch beer, TheQuiet American a hoppy Belgian / U.S. hybrid ale is heading around the country to you now...

Click here for a map of where you can find it at a great beer loving bottleshop or venue near you. Remember, as a true single batch, stock is extremely limited and it might take us a little while to get it all the way across the country so always call your local ahead of time to avoid disappointment.

If you're in Freo or Melbourne this afternoon and are ready to bring in the public holiday early, come and try it on us as we tap our first kegs from 4pm in Freo and 4.30pm in Fitzroy


----------



## brettprevans (24/4/12)

RobW said:


> From today's newsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soudns like new belgium brewery's Fat Tyre


----------



## blakie21 (24/4/12)

Pre ordered 4 bottles - picking up tonight!

Will let you guys know how it is.


----------



## Nick JD (24/4/12)

Fat Tire's an AAA.


----------



## Spork (24/4/12)

It isn't going to be available in Tassie @ this stage.


----------



## NickB (24/4/12)

Archive apparently have bottles and a keg on ATM...

Cheers


----------



## roller997 (24/4/12)

I am just sipping on one now. A small local liquor store had a few bottles so I picked up two.

Very nice beer. It has some nice sweet malt flavours, a bit fruity perhaps with some really nice strong hop aroma and enough bitterness to balance it.

It makes for a really nice combination of a Belgian Ale and American Pale Ale.


----------



## Fish13 (24/4/12)

hunting the bunno area for it tonight and tomorrow


----------



## jyo (24/4/12)

fish13 said:


> hunting the bunno area for it tonight and tomorrow



Try here, mate.

Map


----------



## pete6 (24/4/12)

Como liquor store got their delivery about half an hour before they closed... i have one chilling right now, ready to crack in a very short while...... 

oooh, the anticipation... :unsure:


----------



## pbrosnan (25/4/12)

deVines in Ingelwood (WA) have some. Just keep your mits off my two cartons.


----------



## lukiep8 (25/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> soudns like new belgium brewery's Fat Tyre



I don't see how Fat Tire is a Belgian IPA hopped extensively with all American hops.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/4/12)

Looking forward to this one. I may have a bit of a raod trip to find some though. My nearest stockist is 400k's away. 



LUKIE said:


> I don't see how Fat Tire is a Belgian IPA hopped extensively with all American hops.


I guess they are both liquid


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/12)

LUKIE said:


> I don't see how Fat Tire is a Belgian IPA hopped extensively with all American hops.


Since when is fat tyre a belgian ipa? Its an us amber with some belgiany characteristics. Nor is quiet american a belgian ipa.

I didnt say it was a clone did I. I said it sounds like it. pure observational comment based on what I read. Ffs.


----------



## bruce86 (25/4/12)

That would be right send it some east but none 4 hrs north  Miss out again! cant wait till i move away from this city lol


----------



## pbrosnan (25/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Since when is fat tyre a belgian ipa? Its an us amber with some belgiany characteristics. Nor is quiet american a belgian ipa.
> 
> I didnt say it was a clone did I. I said it sounds like it. pure observational comment based on what I read. Ffs.


Yes, best we never speak of this again.


----------



## lukiep8 (25/4/12)

Except Quiet American IS a Belgian-style IPA. :/


----------



## Fish13 (25/4/12)

Not available at any COndello's in bunbury. The rose hotel will have it on tap next week when they recieve there order!! Gee I will prob find it at woolworths liquor at the bunbury forum!

JYO the map is a lie


----------



## vykuza (25/4/12)

I had a pint this afternoon at the LC Dining Hall, and wasn't massively impressed. It's got an amazing hop character, but is a little sweet/thick and definitely a single pint kinda beer. Not a struggle to get through, but didn't back up for a second.


----------



## jbowers (25/4/12)

I really liked it. Balanced, impressive aroma with good balance between elements and ultimately, very drinkable.


----------



## hughman666 (27/4/12)

Tried it at the LC Dining Hall on Wednesday night. Very nice, smooth...


----------



## Brew Matt (27/4/12)

Anyone that has found bottles of this for sale, can you please advise what the bottles are selling for (and carton price if known).


----------



## BlackRat (27/4/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Anyone that has found bottles of this for sale, can you please advise what the bottles are selling for (and carton price if known).



I believe they are $6.50 each or 2 for $12.

Carton price should be around $62.

BlackRat.


----------



## mwd (27/4/12)

BlackRat said:


> I believe they are $6.50 each or 2 for $12.
> 
> Carton price should be around $62.
> 
> BlackRat.



Not so sure on your carton price as LCPA cartons are $80.00 up here in FNQ at Liquorland.
I am not holding my breath to see any up here at Dans exotic beers are a rarity up here in the sticks.


----------



## Mobbee007 (27/4/12)

Am picking up 2 cartons from darlinghurst cellars in Sydney for $130


----------



## Screwtop (27/4/12)

The map tells me that The Purple Palate at Maleny has it in stock............................ timely as I'll be there for a Murrays Tasting tomorrow.

Any other Sunny Coast Brewers attending???????????????????


Screwy


----------



## Brend0 (27/4/12)

I have put it in the fridge at the Imperial Hotel in Paddington, a top drop!!


----------



## yankinoz (27/4/12)

Nick JD said:


> Fat Tire's an AAA.



And Fat Tire emphasizes malt; IBUs are low for the style, from memory I'd guess well under 25. Also from memory the phenolics are there but not strong. LC probably has something quite different in mind.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/4/12)

Found a carton at Avoca Beach Cellars after using the LC website that showed whe they are currently available, will be trying them soon. Paid $70 for the 12. 
[topic="0"]Lc[/topic]


----------



## 1975sandman (27/4/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Not so sure on your carton price as LCPA cartons are $80.00 up here in FNQ at Liquorland.
> I am not holding my breath to see any up here at Dans exotic beers are a rarity up here in the sticks.




At least you have a Dans! Might be lucky to see this single batch about this time next year :blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/4/12)

First impression: tastes like cough syrup. 
Plenty of opportunities to drink it on a fresh palate because I bought a carton lol.


----------



## Screwtop (27/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> First impression: tastes like cough syrup.
> Plenty of opportunities to drink it on a fresh palate because I bought a carton lol.




Andrew???????


----------



## dent (27/4/12)

Had some of this today. The yeast is very prominent in this, making one wonder which flavours are from the yeast and which from the hops (ol Cascade, Chinook according to the bottle). 

The 7 odd percent is not at all apparent however the stuff is thickly enough flavoured that it isn't something I'd want to drink a lot of. Well brewed though in any event.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/4/12)

Screwtop said:


> Andrew???????








Took an hour to finish the pint. Found some of the Belgian character at the bottom of the glass.


----------



## Jeff Margrie (27/4/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Anyone that has found bottles of this for sale, can you please advise what the bottles are selling for (and carton price if known).



Picked up a box yesterday for $70 from Upwey Cellars. Will try it out this weekend.


----------



## keifer33 (27/4/12)

Got a couple chilling in the fridge and will be devoured while brewing on Sunday


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (27/4/12)

I am pissed off by this whole single batch business. I realy liked some previoius single batches, notably EKG one, and then they are not available any more. Or am I just in a bad mood?


----------



## Wimmig (27/4/12)

I heard that it's only just warming up with the current release -_-


----------



## Screwtop (28/4/12)

XO Cellars, Noosa Junction and Sunshine Beach

Go git em!!

Screwy


----------



## milestron (28/4/12)

Had few on tap - quite liked it although I rate the previous small batches better (Big Dipper, Dregnaught and the british one). Definitely has the same little creatures vibe re the american hops, but with belgianish yeast style. Did note that at over 7% it doesn't taste boozy at all whereas usually with a Belgian I have an idea of how strong it is. Still I'm glad I had a chance to taste this style, perfect choice for a small batch really (sufficiently weird)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/4/12)

milestron said:


> Had few on tap - quite liked it although I rate the previous small batches better (Big Dipper, Dregnaught and the british one). Definitely has the same little creatures vibe re the american hops, but with belgianish yeast style. Did note that at over 7% it doesn't taste boozy at all whereas usually with a Belgian I have an idea of how strong it is. Still I'm glad I had a chance to taste this style, perfect choice for a small batch really (sufficiently weird)


Was it cloudy at all on tap?
The bottled stuff is crystal clear.


----------



## Batz (28/4/12)

Screwtop said:


> The map tells me that The Purple Palate at Maleny has it in stock............................ timely as I'll be there for a Murrays Tasting tomorrow.
> 
> Any other Sunny Coast Brewers attending???????????????????
> 
> ...




Yes I'll be there Mike, want me to bring you hops?

batz


----------



## pbrosnan (28/4/12)

Had one last night. Excellent as always. Full bodied, malty, subdued Belgian yeast with a US hop kick. A bit paler than I anticipated.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/4/12)

Didnt rate this at all, the cough syrup comment was very much how I rated the flavour, blackcurrent and gooseberry , yuk.
One pint is enough.If you can drink more than this your taste buds arnt working :icon_vomit: 
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (28/4/12)

dent said:


> Had some of this today. The yeast is very prominent in this, making one wonder which flavours are from the yeast and which from the hops (ol Cascade, Chinook according to the bottle).
> 
> The 7 odd percent is not at all apparent however the stuff is thickly enough flavoured that it isn't something I'd want to drink a lot of. Well brewed though in any event.



screw you



keifer33 said:


> Got a couple chilling in the fridge and will be devoured while brewing on Sunday



you too



pbrosnan said:


> Had one last night. Excellent as always. Full bodied, malty, subdued Belgian yeast with a US hop kick. A bit paler than I anticipated.



never met you but yeah same to you



Gryphon Brewing said:


> Didnt rate this at all, the cough syrup comment was very much how I rated the flavour, blackcurrent and gooseberry , yuk.
> One pint is enough.If you can drink more than this your taste buds arnt working :icon_vomit:
> Nev



and screw you! you can have jyo now all to yourself.

I just spent the last hour in bunbury scouring all the bottle shops. NOTHING! NOT A THING.

I was really looking forward to it and if i get a carton i will be happy but till then you can all go screw yourselves and LC too!


----------



## lukiep8 (28/4/12)

Rose Hotel and Condellos were the only two places in Bunbury getting it. Did you check the map on page 1?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/4/12)

fish13 said:


> screw you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say you are lucky you didnt find it :drinks: 
Nev


----------



## Northside Novice (28/4/12)

anyone seen it in brisbane yet? i would like to see just how bad it is  

i have tried a couple of the mapped stockists but they all said thay havent heard of it or know anything about it :huh:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/4/12)

northside novice said:


> anyone seen it in brisbane yet? i would like to see just how bad it is
> 
> i have tried a couple of the mapped stockists but they all said thay havent heard of it or know anything about it :huh:


I picked up my carton from the Melbourne hotel in west end - one block over from archive. $65, or $8 a pint. 
Brisbane brewhouse has it on tap for $7 pint.


----------



## Fish13 (28/4/12)

LUKIE said:


> Rose Hotel and Condellos were the only two places in Bunbury getting it. Did you check the map on page 1?



the map is a lie. Condello's know nothing about it - except for maybe in 2 months and the rose gets it next week. Which is piss poor.


----------



## Fish13 (28/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I would say you are lucky you didnt find it :drinks:
> Nev



still waiting for my nuts


----------



## Northside Novice (28/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I picked up my carton from the Melbourne hotel in west end - one block over from archive. $65, or $8 a pint.
> Brisbane brewhouse has it on tap for $7 pint.




sweet


cheers mate :beerbang:


----------



## mwd (28/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I picked up my carton from the Melbourne hotel in west end - one block over from archive. $65, or $8 a pint.
> Brisbane brewhouse has it on tap for $7 pint.




$7.00 a pint seems very reasonable considering and usually tap beer is far superior to bottles.

Beer drinking in Cairns is pretty expensive the old Blue Sky bar was a little bit cheaper than the LC.
According to the map there is none to be had up this way so unlikely to get to try it.


----------



## winkle (28/4/12)

northside novice said:


> sweet
> 
> 
> cheers mate :beerbang:


Archive was getting it on tap.
Hmmm, just checked - on at Next Door according to the website (Murrays Dark Knight as well - could be well worth a visit)


----------



## jlm (28/4/12)

Spork said:


> It isn't going to be available in Tassie @ this stage.


It'll be on tap at the Cock and Bull shortly it seems. Also bottles on the same pallet going to Crown Cellars too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/4/12)

Yeah archive had it on tap but I didn't see any bottles in the take-away cool room yesterday when I went looking for it. Didn't see the tap price but it's probably 12 bucks a schooner or something.


----------



## Will88 (28/4/12)

I bought a few bottles from Archive the other day at $8 a bottle. They were in the locked fridge next to the bar.


----------



## ledgenko (28/4/12)

I happen to be a FAN of this single batch ... hits the "Like" button in my books and even SWMBO has given it the big thumbs up ... 

However everything is relative ... I am not a fan of weak arse mid strength beers which are bodiless and devoid of character and kick ...

I picked up 5 bottle from the RE store in Leederville ... and the boss and I knocked off 4 last night ... heaven !!! esp after drinking a few of Sierra Nevadas latest releases ... It was a GREAT day ... 

will be looking for a case of this to hide for a day or so :icon_drool2: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## eamonnfoley (28/4/12)

Thumbs down from me. Too grassy with a boozy hot yeast character.


----------



## Innes (28/4/12)

Went to me local distributor listed on the LC website to get a few bottles.

I was told by the guy behind the counter that on the day they received their allocation of 12 cases, someone came in and purchased all 12 cases in one go.

Not very happy!!


----------



## Fish13 (28/4/12)

ledgenko said:


> I happen to be a FAN of this single batch ... hits the "Like" button in my books and even SWMBO has given it the big thumbs up ...
> 
> However everything is relative ... I am not a fan of weak arse mid strength beers which are bodiless and devoid of character and kick ...
> 
> ...



Yeah screw you too ! you still owe me a urn or a 3v setup take your pick


----------



## ledgenko (28/4/12)

I think that the urn shall be sold on Flebay and attitude adjustment made when next I drop in .... Damn you and your double IPA too ... I shall not mention the SN beers I had either ... but the heartless wench (RYE) is like drinking heaven ..... 


Matt


----------



## Fish13 (28/4/12)

its okay mate but i will take you up on your offer last night. but make it a carton. Half each. ahhhh i couldn't find any drinkable beers in bunno today either mate but the SN beers are making my mouth water


I'll save you a bottle of the IIPA before it goes too.

I'm doing one at the moment that might be a ripper

POR
target
fuggles
thames valley II.

back on topic now


----------



## dr K (28/4/12)

> soudns like new belgium brewery's Fat Tyre


Bit like saying that VB is an English Bitter.
New Belgium does have the word Belgium in its name and yes it does produce some fantastic Belgium style Beers, but Fat Tyre (its biggest selller by a long way) is about as Belgium as JS Amber (or whatever its called now), both fine beers and both, whilst not being hop rocket exploding head bangers are a world away from under hopped pseudo lagers served by the mainsttreams in bothe US and here.

K


----------



## ledgenko (28/4/12)

mate .. I will see what I can find ... the RE store did not have any left (bastardos) ... will check out some of the other venues I have ... will try for a case .. but I do know that the RE store has some incredible beers !!! a excellent selection of SN beers .. but so far the Quiet American is totally the bosses fav single batch ...


----------



## Fish13 (29/4/12)

cheers matt. if i get one down here i will get 2. and the 2nd one is yours


----------



## kenlock (29/4/12)

Anyone looking for this in the Southern Suburbs of Melbourne, it can be found at Mordialloc Cellar Door (Main St, Mordialloc). 

They had quite a few, but they said they have been flowing out the door (figuratively not literally).

Personally, not overwhelmed on first tasting. However, I have 3 to try so another day may bring the taste buds to another conclusion.


----------



## jakethesnake559 (29/4/12)

On tap at the Royston in Richmond.Not a beer I would drink a lot of...but worth a try.


----------



## doon (29/4/12)

I got some from the bottle shop in Seddon that's on the map. Not bad but it doesn't taste real hoppy to me


----------



## lukiep8 (29/4/12)

Wachenfeld said:


> Went to me local distributor listed on the LC website to get a few bottles.
> 
> I was told by the guy behind the counter that on the day they received their allocation of 12 cases, someone came in and purchased all 12 cases in one go.
> 
> Not very happy!!



Ridiculous! We had a four bottle per customer limit so more people could enjoy it.


----------



## eamonnfoley (29/4/12)

Can a belgian beer aficionado tell me what yeast strain they think is in the Quiet American? Its one I have tasted elsewhere and really am not a fan. I think that was turns me off this beer, although the hops are very grassy which does not help.


----------



## keifer33 (29/4/12)

Had one tonight after mashing in and was thirsty to say the least. Its definetly an interesting beer and lends to every sip trying to work it out. Is it a beer id drink alot of? No, not really. The Big Dippa still ranks the best for me (Even better Oak aged as was put on at the beer fesitval in perth last year) but one of the top Single Batches so far. I have another bottle to try so might change my mind.


----------



## pbrosnan (29/4/12)

foles said:


> Can a belgian beer aficionado tell me what yeast strain they think is in the Quiet American? Its one I have tasted elsewhere and really am not a fan. I think that was turns me off this beer, although the hops are very grassy which does not help.


I use Wyeast 3522 when I make this type of beer as I think it's a more subdued strain in terms of flavour. But I've no idea what they may be using. Where's that LC guy when you need him?


----------



## tiprya (30/4/12)

Where in Sydney (CBD / Inner West) are people getting a hold of these?

Cheers


----------



## Innes (30/4/12)

LUKIE said:


> Ridiculous! We had a four bottle per customer limit so more people could enjoy it.


When I suggested that they have the same kind of rules, the comment I got was "Our business is to sell it, not keep a hold of it".


----------



## Wimmig (30/4/12)

tiprya said:


> Where in Sydney (CBD / Inner West) are people getting a hold of these?
> 
> Cheers



Hmmmm


----------



## Johann (30/4/12)

foles said:


> Can a belgian beer aficionado tell me what yeast strain they think is in the Quiet American? Its one I have tasted elsewhere and really am not a fan. I think that was turns me off this beer, although the hops are very grassy which does not help.



My guess would be Wyeast 3711


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/4/12)

I could have sworn that I read somewhere (I think on the first email that came from LC) that it was T-58 - a dried yeast.

Reason I think I remember it, is that I was quite gobsmacked that they were using dried yeast.

Goomba


----------



## Jez (30/4/12)

tiprya said:


> Where in Sydney (CBD / Inner West) are people getting a hold of these?
> 
> Cheers



Stanmore Cellars near Stanmore train station normally gets the single batches as well as Vintage Cellars on King St Newtown. Haven't actually checked there for Quiet American, just thought I'd give you some hints from my past experience.

Good luck!

Jez


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/4/12)

I am sure they are using yeast from Legenkos underpants cause it taste like crap.
Nev


----------



## pbrosnan (30/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I am sure they are using yeast from Legenkos underpants cause it taste like crap.
> Nev


Right Nev, tell us what you really think. IIRC, you're not a big fan of Belgians (the beer, not the people?.


----------



## Nick JD (30/4/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I could have sworn that I read somewhere (I think on the first email that came from LC) that it was T-58 - a dried yeast.
> 
> Reason I think I remember it, is that I was quite gobsmacked that they were using dried yeast.
> 
> Goomba



If it's T58 then it'll be a pretty average beer due to that yeast being pretty average.

Sorry Ross - I couldn't help myself.  

If it's not very Belgiany, it's probably 1762.


----------



## pbrosnan (30/4/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I could have sworn that I read somewhere (I think on the first email that came from LC) that it was T-58 - a dried yeast.
> 
> Reason I think I remember it, is that I was quite gobsmacked that they were using dried yeast.
> 
> Goomba


Not exactly on topic but when I visited Seven Sheds in Tasmania, he used dried yeast for all his beers except the Belgian as the yeast contributed so much of the flavour. If they (LC) had used a dry yeast I can't see how they'd get the Belgian flavour, you'd end up with an APA (some may say this is infinitely more desirable, Ash I'm looking at you). I suppose they could ferment it ridiculously warm.


----------



## eamonnfoley (30/4/12)

Feral use US05.


----------



## DJR (30/4/12)

Jez said:


> Stanmore Cellars near Stanmore train station normally gets the single batches as well as Vintage Cellars on King St Newtown. Haven't actually checked there for Quiet American, just thought I'd give you some hints from my past experience.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jez



Or camperdown cellars camperdown/stanmore, or Annandale cellars according to this map, a fair few pubs too: Map


----------



## pbrosnan (30/4/12)

foles said:


> Feral use US05.


For what?


----------



## tiprya (30/4/12)

DJR said:


> Or camperdown cellars camperdown/stanmore, or Annandale cellars according to this map, a fair few pubs too: Map



Thanks for that, I looked at Vintage Cellars Newtown and Chippendale cellars last week, but they may have gotten it in in the meantime.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/4/12)

pbrosnan said:


> Right Nev, tell us what you really think. IIRC, you're not a big fan of Belgians (the beer, not the people?.


Doesnt remind me of a Belgain.
I really think If I had a choice between that beer and water I would have H2O.
One of the worst, no the worst beer LC have made.
Nev


----------



## pbrosnan (30/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Doesnt remind me of a Belgain.
> I really think If I had a choice between that beer and water I would have H2O.
> One of the worst, no the worst beer LC have made.
> Nev


Well a mate and I had a tasting on Saturday, got very messy drinking my 7.5% APA, but before that we both thought it was quite good. Personally I thought that the Marzen was a bit meh, the proof of which is that I still have some left. It wasn't bad, it just didn't grab me.


----------



## biggo (30/4/12)

I seem to get a hot alcohol character in taste more that actual burn, I have had 2 and I would drink again if nothing else was on offer  I preferred Dreadnought


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (30/4/12)

though I got a slight whiff of banana when I popped the bottle, then it was gone...


----------



## beachy (1/5/12)

I thought it had a lot of Belgian yeast character and very little US hop character present.

Does anyone know why the best before date is JANUARY 2013? 

Have they given it a BB life of only 9 months or has it been in the bottles for nearly 4 months before distribution ? If it has been bottled for 4 months that would explain the lack of US hops!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/12)

Nick JD said:


> If it's T58 then it'll be a pretty average beer due to that yeast being pretty average.
> 
> Sorry Ross - I couldn't help myself.
> 
> If it's not very Belgiany, it's probably 1762.



T58 is okay, used in a Belgian Pale that you can feed to Euroswillers, who aren't beer nerds, if fermented at low temps (18 degrees) for a neutral flavour.

Took a keg of it to a poker night on Saturday. A beer nerd would be aghast at how 'boring' it is, but there was enough spice to suggest it was different, but not the crazy clove/banana that non beer nerds (and non belgian/weiss/wit drinkers) would be too frightened of.

Goomba


----------



## jlm (1/5/12)

Drinking one right now. I like it. I'm reminded in a way of 8 Wired's Sauvin Saison in that both the belgian esters and hops mingle equally with each other and neither seems to dominate, which is what I'd expect from a (American/Kiwi) hoppy belgian ale. Having brewed a few ales in that style this year after being inspired by 8 Wired's and Murray's Punk Monk (loved getting the last bottle at The Scratch last Saturday night....) I can say its a tricky thing to get right. It won't be everyone's cup of tea but I'm going back for more......Tomorrow.


----------



## kevo (1/5/12)

Have been drinking one for an hour, letting it warm.

Getting some banana, kind of US hops, but then muddled to me. Getting a spicy heat in the aftertaste too.

Really getting a clash between the hops and yeasties.

Have always heard how some don't like the US hops with Belgian yeast and getting an understanding of why from this.

Will persist as it warms, but not a favourite so far...

Kev


----------



## eamonnfoley (1/5/12)

Compare it to a say the Stone Cali-Belgique, or the Belgian IPA I once had at Het Anker in Mechelen, and you realise that the LC offering is not a particularly good example of a Belgian IPA. I'm not knocking LC as I really like all their mainstream offerings - but the single batches have been very hit and miss for mine. The DIPA and the Quiet American have been two of the weakest IMO. Although I loved the East Kent Goldings, the Brown Ale for example. But I have to say I actually much prefer what is coming out of the JS Mad Brewers. 

Hops and belgian yeast can work in harmony, but they can't be harsh grassy hops, and an overly phenolic yeast. In order to work, it needs to be the "noblest" of citrisy hops married with the most elegent belgian yeast strains. A belgian IPA is not an aggressive beer but a thing of beauty (it is a belgian beer after all).


----------



## kevo (1/5/12)

Getting fruity white wine now...


----------



## Wimmig (1/5/12)

tiprya said:


> Thanks for that, I looked at Vintage Cellars Newtown and Chippendale cellars last week, but they may have gotten it in in the meantime.



No word on reception time as yet (if at all).


----------



## kevo (1/5/12)

Quite liking it now - been in the glass for three hours though.

Lucky it was released in Autumn - bugger of a way to drink a pint though...


----------



## pbrosnan (1/5/12)

foles said:


> Compare it to a say the Stone Cali-Belgique, or the Belgian IPA I once had at Het Anker in Mechelen, and you realise that the LC offering is not a particularly good example of a Belgian IPA. I'm not knocking LC as I really like all their mainstream offerings - but the single batches have been very hit and miss for mine. The DIPA and the Quiet American have been two of the weakest IMO. Although I loved the East Kent Goldings, the Brown Ale for example. But I have to say I actually much prefer what is coming out of the JS Mad Brewers.
> 
> Hops and belgian yeast can work in harmony, but they can't be harsh grassy hops, and an overly phenolic yeast. In order to work, it needs to be the "noblest" of citrisy hops married with the most elegent belgian yeast strains. A belgian IPA is not an aggressive beer but a thing of beauty (it is a belgian beer after all).


Can't say I agree with that. The Belgico-Americans I've had line up pretty much with this one. And I'd say that any IPA must be "aggressive" to qualify for that style, particularly the US varieties.


----------



## eamonnfoley (1/5/12)

pbrosnan said:


> Can't say I agree with that. The Belgico-Americans I've had line up pretty much with this one. And I'd say that any IPA must be "aggressive" to qualify for that style, particularly the US varieties.



Just my opinion. It seems to be to some people's tastes and is getting some good reviews, some not so good on ratebeer and beeradvocate. Must be a love it or hate it beer!

Dont disagree with the aggressive bit. But I havent seen little creatures do aggressive hops well yet. It comes off grassy/harsh/bitter with little hop flavour. Bit like the dippa did. There is more hoppiness (flavour) in their pale ale.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/5/12)

fish13 said:


> screw you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HEY FISH13, 

Because of your shit attitude about not beinig able to find the LC single batch I have loaded a couple of nice pictures for you.....  

Have a nice day. B) 


My Carton





all 12, nice and cold in the fridge




P.s They are so good.


----------



## JaseH (2/5/12)

Tried one of these last night, didn't do it for me sorry.  

Something about the banana esters and citrusy hops doesn't quite sit right on my palate. I like APA's and Belgian Ales - but not both in the same beer I now realise.


----------



## QldKev (2/5/12)

Frothie said:


> Tried one of these last night, didn't do it for me sorry.
> 
> Something about the banana esters and citrusy hops doesn't quite sit right on my palate. I like APA's and Belgian Ales - but not both in the same beer I now realise.




Cool, thats what I wanted to hear  

I've been trying to convince myself not to buy a carton this time, and save my money. I'll wait for another batch. 


QldKev


----------



## black_labb (2/5/12)

I've brewed a couple close to this style and found the quiet american underwhelming. It wasn't bad for any particular reason, just seemed a bit off the mark in most ways.


----------



## mikec (2/5/12)

tiprya said:


> Where in Sydney (CBD / Inner West) are people getting a hold of these?
> 
> Cheers



Just got some from the Sackville at Rozelle.
Had none on display but they had a dozen out the back.
I left 6.


----------



## vortex (4/5/12)

Has anyone seen it in SA yet? Called a few of the bottleos on the map, and they haven't been able to even get it...


----------



## vortex (4/5/12)

vortex said:


> Has anyone seen it in SA yet? Called a few of the bottleos on the map, and they haven't been able to even get it...



And a call to the Wheaty, reveals they have it on tap and in bottle!  I know where I'm going on the way home from work tonight


----------



## mjadeb1984 (4/5/12)

vortex said:


> Has anyone seen it in SA yet? Called a few of the bottleos on the map, and they haven't been able to even get it...




belair fine wines mate got 6 from there yesterday or if you are west im pretty sure semaphore cellers on semaphore road are gettin them in (not sure when tho)

Cheers


----------



## 2much2spend (4/5/12)

It's growing on me. I'm getting a honey aroma works with hops. IMO!


----------



## vortex (4/5/12)

Had the first of two I bought tonight, bought both for tonight - but after the first I was back on the homebrew. Was getting better as the pint went on, but just not my thing.

Ain't no Big Dipper, that's for sure.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/5/12)

Despite not liking fizzy cough syrup that much, I've only got 5 left of the carton I bought a week ago. Hmmm


----------



## 2much2spend (4/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Despite not liking fizzy cough syrup that much, I've only got 5 left of the carton I bought a week ago. Hmmm




you selling? :lol:


----------



## Fish13 (4/5/12)

Pratty1 said:


> HEY FISH13,
> 
> Because of your shit attitude about not beinig able to find the LC single batch I have loaded a couple of nice pictures for you.....
> 
> ...



just to make it worst i went to the lil creatures brewshop and they have sold out too! MAtt, next time lunch and beer is on me mate. thanks alot


----------



## Jez (4/5/12)

tiprya said:


> Where in Sydney (CBD / Inner West) are people getting a hold of these?
> 
> Cheers



I left about 8 bottles in the fridge at Stanmore Cellars when I was there about 6pm tonight.

Jez


----------



## Droughtmaster (4/5/12)

why the hell buy em to start with sorry ive had some lttle creatures and found they get sickley after awhile i like a much softer but flavoursome hop i think i see butterflies


----------



## Droughtmaster (4/5/12)

went to a mates new years one day he paid for everyones drinks that night everyone arrived with a 6 - 12 pk next day they were all still in the bottom of the bath esky the ppl drank all his homebrew 

dont know why everyone dont run MIRC or something so we can all chat in a reall time just a thought


----------



## Acasta (5/5/12)

Some friends and I had pint of these last night. Very interesting, I liked it.
I found it had good qualities of both styles, with the malt body of a Belgian without being too sweet (which I don't mind when it is) and a tasty hop bitterness from the US hops. I'd have another.

Need more of that Brown Ale...


----------



## kevo (5/5/12)

Droughtmaster said:


> went to a mates new years one day he paid for everyones drinks that night everyone arrived with a 6 - 12 pk next day they were all still in the bottom of the bath esky the ppl drank all his homebrew
> 
> dont know why everyone dont run MIRC or something so we can all chat in a reall time just a thought



Wha???


----------



## pbrosnan (6/5/12)

foles said:


> Just my opinion. It seems to be to some people's tastes and is getting some good reviews, some not so good on ratebeer and beeradvocate. Must be a love it or hate it beer!
> 
> Dont disagree with the aggressive bit. But I havent seen little creatures do aggressive hops well yet. It comes off grassy/harsh/bitter with little hop flavour. Bit like the dippa did. There is more hoppiness (flavour) in their pale ale.


Yes, compared to their US counterparts, on whom they apparently modeled themselves, they do seem a little timid. IIRC the very first single batch was as close as they've some to some classic "aggressive" US brews (Stone, Green Flash, Sierra Nevada). Still I have to give them a lot of credit with this latest one, at least they're trying something different. I suspect that a lot of the negative comments are due to some "virgin" palates.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/12)

pbrosnan said:


> I suspect that a lot of the negative comments are due to some "virgin" palates.



Nah. I've had cough syrup before.


----------



## jyo (6/5/12)

I found it to be a touch cloying, yet apparently (can't remember where I read however) the brewers were hoping for a bit more attenuation. Muddled aroma (which is to be expected I suppose with the hybrid style) yet nice, fresh hoppiness comes through. 

At 5 bucks a pint, I'm not going to complain too much.

I'm glad I tried it, yet also glad I only picked up 2 bottles.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/5/12)

Got my hands on a bottle (finally).

$8/bottle (ouch!).

Glad I tried it.

Picked the C hops as soon as I poured it (forgot to read the blurb first).

I can taste the belgian-ness, and the C hops.

But...

It's just too sweet. It needs either some extra bitterness, or to be a touch drier.

I like it, but couldn't drink more than a bottle.

I respect what they were trying and that it must have cost a packet (that high % alcohol = excise; that high a FG combined with abv% means a high OG and a larger volume of grain per Litre); and I'm glad I tried it.

But it's not inspired me to brew anything, except an AIPA - just like the last one I brewed - because it is balanced.

I think one should approach this without a beer-nerdiness point of view. Enjoy it for what it is, don't pre-judge, don't read the blurb. It's tasty and worth the purchase, so long as it wasn't a repeat.

Goomba


----------



## mikk (6/5/12)

I'm not a fan of this one at all. Far too sweet, with confused and conflicting flavours/aromas. Had i made it myself, i wouldn't be proud of it, & i'd be reluctant to offer it to my friends. There's no 'off' or 'wrong' flavours or brewing defects at all that i could pick, i just don't think it was a well designed or thought-out beer.


----------



## mjadeb1984 (7/5/12)

i like it.


----------



## Screwtop (14/5/12)

Called in to pick up my order from XO bottle shop at Sunshine Beach, thats it no more left!

XO stores at Sunshine Beach and Noosa Junction have a pretty good range of craft beers, also picked up a couple of Green Flash Hop Head Red IPA's 

Looking forward to trying them Friday.


Screwy


----------



## Spiesy (14/5/12)

tried this on tap at 'Archive Beer Boutique' in Brisbane's West End last week... don't like... I'm not a fan of Belgian Ale's to begin with, namely due to the yeast - which explains why I wasn't over this tart drop.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/5/12)

Just had one from my chilled case after a weekend away trying several craft beers. (wicked elf pale ale and witbier, mountain goat steam ale and duvell belgian golden ale) Again at first a little sweet, however I had it over a 25 min period just enjoying the beer and overall, it's quality brewed beer.


----------



## winkle (14/5/12)

Spiesy said:


> tried this on tap at 'Archive Beer Boutique' in Brisbane's West End last week... don't like... I'm not a fan of Belgian Ale's to begin with, namely due to the yeast - which explains why I wasn't over this tart drop.



I had one at Archive too, quite liked it but it could have been a touch drier ( ie: a bit more attenuation ) but good on them for having a crack at something different.


----------



## sinkas (14/5/12)

Spiesy said:


> tried this on tap at 'Archive Beer Boutique' in Brisbane's West End last week... don't like... I'm not a fan of Belgian Ale's to begin with, namely due to the yeast - which explains why I wasn't over this tart drop.



Its not "tart" at all


----------



## DUANNE (14/5/12)

tasted like sweet boiled lollies and a light touch of hops to me, not impressed at all. had the mountain goat pepperberry ipa straight after it and was very very impressed, im almost always amazed at theyre single batch beers and dissapointed with lc's ones.


----------



## Brew Matt (14/5/12)

Anyone seen The Quiet American in any of the chains/mass merchants? Looks like this is going to be the only chance I have of finding a bottle to try.


----------



## Fish13 (14/5/12)

I got my carton on thrusday from a store that is not on the list in bunbury.

HOw much are you guys paying for a carton? $58 for me


----------



## Swordsman (15/5/12)

Just tried it (bit of an issue finding any in my part of brisbane), and while i think its a quality brewed beer its not really a successful fusion of styles IMO. The C hops are quite prominent (which i love as always) but i'm not sure the belgian style works all that well with it. Its an enjoyable beer but i only have one more pint left and although the store said they have a case left i'm not really likely to go and get any more. 

Like others have said i also found it a tad cloying and the sweetness in the finish is a bit clashing with the c-hop flavours. Alcohol content is pretty well hidden but one again as much as i appreciate what LC have done with the concept the belgian yeast doesn't fit with my inbuilt expectations...as much as i try to convince myself otherwise. 

Cool for a bit of fun and nice to sip away on the colder nights but not really a huge fan. Keeps the tastebuds awake though....


----------



## Brend0 (16/5/12)

I am the manager at the Imperial Hotel in Paddington, I just managed to secure the last keg in Sydney off my Little Creatures rep.
If anyone is in the East on Thursday the 31st between 6pm and 8pm Little Creatures will be shouting the bar Schooners of Quiet American.

As far as packaged beer goes, unless it is in the bottle shops the brewery has run out and wont be doing anymore.


----------



## Wimmig (17/5/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Anyone seen The Quiet American in any of the chains/mass merchants? Looks like this is going to be the only chance I have of finding a bottle to try.



No.

There is no more general stock around [for sale] (single/case/keg). Though there are a few kegs kicking around not yet on tap, some might even come on after a delay. Who knows.

There will be a bit more around, in some form or another. In a week.

So i've heard.


----------



## Brend0 (18/5/12)

As I said, I have a keg that I wont be tapping untill the 31st.

The Porters Liquor in Lane Cove still has plenty of stock.


----------



## Screwtop (18/5/12)

Great beer and exactly to style as described. 



> The Quiet American. With all respect to our American friends, that's a mistake right? Surely, a contradiction in terms... but somehow, the perfect way to describe our latest Single Batch, a highly hopped Belgian / US Hybrid Ale, as contradictive in style as it is in name.



Really enjoyed this beer, pity it was in such limited supply.


Screwy


----------



## Brew Matt (19/5/12)

I was in DM's today, and found a shelf labelled Quiet American, and it was empty. Thinking I had missed out, I spoke to the ordering guy who advised this hasn't arrived yet, and will be in shortly. They are selling these for $62 a carton.


----------



## Wimmig (21/5/12)

Saw plenty of it today!


----------



## hopnerd (21/5/12)

Wimmig said:


> Saw plenty of it today!



This better not be a reference to your cupboard supply...


----------



## Wimmig (21/5/12)

hopnerd said:


> This better not be a reference to your cupboard supply...



Na, saw them in a giant pile amazingly similar to this image. Except of course the SB was the one in the thread title.


----------



## hopnerd (21/5/12)

Wimmig said:


> Na, saw them in a giant pile amazingly similar to this image. Except of course the SB was the one in the thread title.



Amazingly similar indeed. Good work


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/12)

Great beer, very well brewed and balanced for my palate. 

The cascade and chinook paired with the Belgian yeast esters is interesting and pleasant to my nose and taste buds.

Rich bready malt backbone, low carb, somewhere between medium and full bodied.
Great head and retention.

I get some sweetness in the finish from this beer, but for my money it is just some alcohol sweetness, which IMO is a pleasurable trait in higher alcohol beers a sign of good brewing.
Could be a touch more bitterness there to help balance it more.

The yeast characteristic in this beer are strikingly familiar to me, i get similarities from my own use of Wyeast forbidden fruit, particularly in a lower alcohol version of Manticles grand cru thingy from a past VIC case swap that i brew, his current recipe is in what are you brewing thread.

Overall a great sipper for a cold wet windy night, i drank mine at cellar temps 10 -12 degrees, i think drinking it any colder would only hurt this beer.

Cheers


----------



## Brend0 (31/5/12)

We had the last keg in sydney and shouted the bar tonight, it lated 45mins.

giddy up


----------



## Josh (1/6/12)

There's some at Woolies.


----------



## 1975sandman (1/6/12)

Picked up the 4 pint pack with The Quiet American from Vintage Cellars yesterday. Will give it a crack on the weekend.


----------



## lukiep8 (2/6/12)

The new one is going to be released before the chains sell out, it seems.


----------



## waggastew (3/6/12)

DM's in Port Macquarie had a shelf full yesterday. They also had some of the non-standard Stoke's 'bomber' beers including the KPA.


----------



## Brew Matt (5/6/12)

LUKIE said:


> The new one is going to be released before the chains sell out, it seems.




Does anyone know what the new one will be?


----------



## chunckious (5/6/12)

A spiced winter ale I believe.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (5/6/12)

Dan Murphys opened in Mildura the other day and they have this in stock. I found it interesting. Similar to the last single batch (the big dipper) with a belgian yeast character and a touch sweeter. If it was a little drier I reckon it would be a lot nicer.


----------



## MetalRooster (5/6/12)

Apparently on tap at Hemmingways (Manly)... hopefully still there on the weekend, will be interesting to compare draft to bottle.


----------



## fnqbrew (6/6/12)

I left 6 bottles of QA on the shelf at DMs Smithfield about 30 minutes ago if any Cairns-ites are looking for this.


----------



## Brew Matt (15/6/12)

The next Little Creatures Single Batch Release

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=65541


----------



## Pistol (15/6/12)

Just drinking one now, agree with most, would be better if fermented out a bit more.


----------



## robbo5253 (13/11/12)

Mechanics Institute in Northbridge have a keg of this on this afternoon with 2 brewers from LC. 
Wish I was closer!
Cheers
Robbo


----------



## Fish13 (13/11/12)

it is also wa craft brew week


----------

